# It is eye time



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

It is now that time of year to put the ice equipment in storage and break out the soft water stuff.

will be heading out in search of the green backs all this week,
they should be starting up soon, very soon.

So, if anyone goes out, please post.. it is such a wonderfull place to fish for eyes in the fargo area..

we also should have a nodak get together sometime soon during the spawn run. would be great to meet all of you that i havent had the chance to meet already.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Not if ya live around GF. I had no idea the river was sooooo high!!

I was going to the rainy river, what in the world, the drayton bridge was closed!! Thats how high the river is downstream!! Should be really good fishing here in town this year.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Are either of you guys interested in going for walleyes on Monday the 12th in the evening. I am a hopeless tag along as my skills for finding eyes on the red are pretty poor. Let me know, I need to get out fishing.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

sorry, i havent been on this site yet this weekend so havent read anything.. i know its probly too late. but if anyone gets this, ill go try for some eyes this evening say 4-5 ish.. if anyone wants to go or meet up somewhere, post and ill check back here at 4pm well in 2 hours, or email me at [email protected],

or anytime anyone wants to get out im more than willing to go.. ill be going out of town next week so ill be hittin the water hard this week.
Im still yet to find a good bite.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

^BUMP^


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

????? :huh:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Any new Walleye reports? I have been out of the system for a while and am fixing to go out there sometime this week. Any new info?


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

nothing new really... walleyes are still around to be caught but you really have to work for them.. I manage a couple almost every outing, but whats really heatin up is the kitties.. caught a few really nice ones in the last couple days.

I have been trying to get out every night, but more realistically its been every other night. I get off work around 5 so i usually go down for a few hours..

If anyone wants to go im more than willing to have someone come with or whatever.. it gets real boring talking to the river and fish,, they dont talk much..

good luck all..


----------

